# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  ADMIN i need your help

## dee81

ok so i have an account under DEE151 and i leave my self log in at all times. but for the past 7days i have not been able to get on wen i try to get on the page does not load up or it just turns blank or i get this message. The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.

so i was able to log my self out it took awhile just to log out. 
so i made another account under dee81 with the email rasca0***[email protected]
and i was able to log on and view the threads with no problem.
now the 2nd account i have made i dont want it. its just kinda funny how DEE151 wont let me get on but dee81 account i can get on. can someone please look into my account DEE151, rasca0***[email protected] and fix the problem please and if you fix the problem delete my other account dee81 rasca0***[email protected]
please some 1 get back to me ASAP

----------


## PT

i'll let admin know

----------


## dee81

> i'll let admin know


PT please and thank you.
see like right now i had no problem signing in with this account.
but if i was to sign in under DEE151 it will not let me.
so until the mean time i can use this account just to check up on it and see if admin can fix it. and if he can then i would like to delete this account and stick with my old 1.

----------


## *Admin*

I will check on it for you...

----------


## dee81

> I will check on it for you...


will you get back to me on it and let me know wen i can log in on my other account? and if it works i'll let you know K. thanks Admin

----------


## dee81

Admin can you get back to me on this please

----------


## dee81

can some 1 please get back to me on this? this is bullshit

----------


## c-Z

Patience my friend... Admin is a busy fellar........

I dropped him a message for you.

----------


## MYWHEY

Mind dropping him a message for me too? much appreciated  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dee81

> Patience my friend... Admin is a busy fellar........
> 
> I dropped him a message for you.


whats up c-z i see you change your avy. it's me DEE151
and i do not want to use this account and start all over on this it's not right bro. i have sent him 2 messages allready and have not herd back from him.

----------


## dee81

bump help me some body this sucks ass

----------


## marcus300

Just use this account,whats the problem.

----------


## mysixpackabs

dee. that's why i messaged you, you didn't reply

----------


## dee81

> Just use this account,whats the problem.


i dont want to start all over. thats why

----------


## dee81

> dee. that's why i messaged you, you didn't reply


i cant log on to my other account to read my PM's bro

----------


## marcus300

> i dont want to start all over. thats why


start all over what?, i dont know what you mean? 

you can post cant you?, i dont see the problem

----------


## PT

he has another account with more posts and somehow cant acess it so he started this new one to let us know

----------


## dee81

so how many postes do i need to send ppl PM's and view profiles?

----------


## Big

25 posts

----------


## marcus300

> he has another account with more posts and somehow cant acess it so he started this new one to let us know


I know that but whats the problem? its not because of the post count is it??

----------


## PT

of course its the post count. everyone wants those posts. there like gold here. people give out respect to others just because of there post count

----------


## marcus300

> of course its the post count. everyone wants those posts. there like gold here. people give out respect to others just because of there post count


But we all know post count means nothing............i'd hate him to get upset over something serious them.............

cant we add his post count if it means that much?

----------


## dee81

> But we all know post count means nothing............i'd hate him to get upset over something serious them.............
> 
> cant we add his post count if it means that much?


hey if you guys can add my post count to this account i would be happy my total post was 878 Member. can you guys do that?

----------


## BG

What does it matter though??

----------


## dee81

> of course its the post count. everyone wants those posts. there like gold here. people give out respect to others just because of there post count


^^ Like PT said.
thats what maters

----------


## dee81

come on guys can some one please get back to me about all of this. i have been waiting patiently and still no one has gotten back to me with any info. or to see if some one can add all my postes from my other account to this account. Admin or Mods please help me out with this.

----------


## *Admin*

just go to your other account and reset your password...

----------


## DEE151

> just go to your other account and reset your password...


it works now Admin thanks bro.
can you please Delete my my other account dee81

----------


## BG

> ^^ Like PT said.
> thats what maters


But in the end it doesnt matter at all , PT was being sarcastic.

----------

